# is H&B body fortress muscle and weight gainer(chocolate) eny good?



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

is it eny good as i jest bought it today , was only 8 quid.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

ive used this mate its not the best but its ok

i took 2 servings at a time to compensate


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

Id agree with big unc its a basic formula but if you double up yourf gettin twice the calories, im pretty sure the protein is a milk protein concentrate rather than whey, so if your doubling up and feeling a bit bloated thats probably why.

I cant name any sites but a nutrisports superweightgainer is pretty good for fast mass gain tastes like **** but it does the job 40g whey 90g maltodextrin 750 calories per serving and its £30 for 5kg, or £14 for 1.5kg cheap and cheerful weightgainer if ever ive seen one!!!


----------



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

it says for scoops in milk. twice a day on tin . what you mean by double m8?


----------



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

4*


----------



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

4 scoops i mean soz


----------



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

after i finish it, what is the best muscle builder , for quite cheap , and in a big tub.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

the best muscle builder is food mate!!! nice red meat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kir1991 (May 25, 2006)

what did the mean up the dose ? take three times a day ?


----------



## ivandrago (May 23, 2006)

By doubling up i mean if it says add one scoop add 2! if it says add 2 scoops add 4! Its the calories you want to look at it will on the back of the tub how many calories you are getting per serving i havent tried the H&B stuff myslef but id probably be guessing it will be givin about 350-400 calories per serving, the better weightgainers like n large 2, atlas gainer will be giving about 600-700 calories per serving so if your low on funds go for the cheap H&B stuff and double up the serving size, bare in mind it will run out twice as quick though!!


----------

